# Work in progress Wide 32...



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Gave the old girl a wash today, ready for this weeks install 
I need to sort out a grill but i am struggling to choose atm 

I will try and get some more pics up this week with a bit more detail and specs...










Rob


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd say the HKS-style grill is the way to go, it would be the perfect match:
CARMATE


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

My willy just sneezed, great looking r32


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

That is one Bad mother     Were on this earth did you get that from???????? Unreall.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Best 32 i have ever seen (except for Johns of course )

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That looks awesome. Look forward to seeing some more pics Rob.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

cheers 

Original Bee Racing car, few changes that i didnt like... Spot lights in a front bumper are a big no no 

Any picsw of ths HKS grill please?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Saw it in person.... top motor... stank of carnauba!

Actually, couple of very very lovely motors there today.


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Great R32!! I say go with the standard grill, everything else just looks out of place IMO.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Will Anders said:


> Great R32!! I say go with the standard grill, everything else just looks out of place IMO.


Agreed. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

look forward to seeing it at the end of the week! that reminds me can you text me that number please!!!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Standard grille - anything else just looks sh...


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Rob, Told you.... swap it with mine....


----------



## japerformance (Feb 26, 2006)

R32 dont get any sexier than that mate, congrats and good luck nice choice of colour aswell.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

wow. thats pure class.

the best wide kit ive seen on a 32, nice and subtle and flows perfectly with the original lines.

as said original grill is best.

whats the colour, looks similar to mine........

any chance of some more pics please:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cheers Si 

Its midnight purple

Rob


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

awesome car m8,

where can you buy wider "stock" fenders?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Hell man! That's just stunning!
What a beauty! Please post some pictures of the rear.
Definately a calendar car. Or a centerfold for the club mag.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Lovely car, any more pics??


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

omg your car looks so aggressive and awesome!


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

car looks great bro , kinda like mine , love the widebody fenders !!! just put on some wheel spacers on the rear waiting on the front spacers now , they make a huge difference !!


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

redman_2 said:


> car looks great bro , kinda like mine , love the widebody fenders !!! just put on some wheel spacers on the rear waiting on the front spacers now , they make a huge difference !!


WOW timo your everywhere eh guess who :chuckle:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

That really is stunning Rob - really look forward to seeing it in the flesh :smokin:

Guessing it will move a bit as well, any clues as to what is under the bonnet and when we will see it run?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that's not the veilside kit...what fender kit is it? Trust sideskirts?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking NICE Rob... I quite like the Ab-Flug front bumper that was on there before, but I guess the Trial front bumper doesn't hurt it either.

Knowing you, that engine probably won't stay anywhere near standard for sure, so looking foward to see the finish product from you soon.

Loving all the R32 getting into hardcore body mod now... Really tired of seeing a roll of R32 in a picture and everyone looks about the same bar the color. I love how you can walk into a lot of R32 and pick out your own car without the use of your alarm...


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cheers for teh comments, trying to find docking station for my camera so i can charge it  

This week i am installing the latest step 3 2.8 with a twin setup.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Saw this car in the flesh when rob was checking over my new Stagea .

Looks frightning just standing still in the car park . :chuckle:


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Looks REALLY nice Rob :thumbsup: 

Speak soon mate


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks fantastic rob ...


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

That is a great looking R32!


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

One word......................................Bucket


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

any any ol Bucket


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

all jokes aside never known one car to have so much presence !


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Rob, I remember you mentioning this car during your visit to Japan. It's a LOT sweeter than you described 

Loving it so far 

I'll bet the finished product will be awesome... !! Look forward to seeing this beast in detail 

Miguel


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

VERY SEXY!!!

- Kevin.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> One word......................................Bucket


Spot on that man!.....


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow thats stunning!!!!

Butuz


----------



## Prophecy (Aug 5, 2007)

Not to resurrect an old thread...

but...

I have not come across a nice set of wide rear fenders.
I was curious where did you guys get these stock looking
wide fenders?

Thanks.


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

those Wider fenders are sick in the head, and I too am wondering where i could nab a set?


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

VERY VERY NICE......


----------



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

any updates on the car, specs/pics?

Jonne


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

That is sex wee mate.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rob,

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE WHISTELY JOB


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Veilside makes the wide body kit on the white R32, not sure about the other tho!

bob


----------



## s3th (Oct 3, 2007)

saw this the other day when rob was working on my car looks alot better in person


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

I too would like to know what kind of fenders these are. Maybe a body shop job where they sectioned the stock fenders, pulled them out a few inches, and welded more metal in to fill the gaps and smooth out the lines? Looks very clean!

The Z-tune style hood and the R33/R34 style side vents on the bumper look like custom jobbers and only reinforce my thoughts that this is a custom job.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That is one brutally sexy R32.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cheers people!

The kit is custom made by BeeR, your best pbet is to give Miguel at Newera a shout to see if he can sort something out for you.
No real update atm, ive changed the spec so many times now i have a t04z, t51 and GT47 turbo kits to go on then sell the others. Once i get through the backlog of customers i will get onto mine. Expected road test is gonna be in about 2 weeks time, prob starting with the T51.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

That's a beautiful R32 - and nice wheels!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Cheers people!
> 
> The kit is custom made by BeeR, your best pbet is to give Miguel at Newera a shout to see if he can sort something out for you.
> No real update atm, ive changed the spec so many times now i have a t04z, t51 and GT47 turbo kits to go on then sell the others. Once i get through the backlog of customers i will get onto mine. Expected road test is gonna be in about 2 weeks time, prob starting with the T51.
> ...



Ahhhhh, it all makes sense now


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

GT47!!! :runaway:


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

A 47R-80 would be mighty sexy on a GTR


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Missed this one..

Superb Rob, look forward to the future updates


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Gonna put a few hours in tonight, 12 injector setup is fitted so it would be rude not to use the fuel available  
Might leave a picture at home for my missus so she can remember me, then spend every hour getting the car ready for the gtr rolling road day in 2 weeks 

Gutted i have missed the season racing this year, on the flip side i have had the opportunity to build some some great cars so it almost makes up for it.

One things for sure, i plan to make use of my GTR membership next year on some track days as well as hitting the drag strip.

Totally lost the enthusiasm on my own car until the last week or so, off to DWYB on the 21st with Smokey for some action in the S13 wanna so it should be an intersting few months ahead.

Rob


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome GTR Rob, will be producing some serious power as long as you don’t fit an Apexi exhaust valve controller! :chuckle: 

Ozz


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

awesome GTR


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Very tasteful looking GTR, hope to see it in the flesh one day.


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

oh i want a kit like that for my R34. Is there any clean looking one ? Sunline are pretty nice, but dont like back of it. Hmm... Love your car.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

You have gotta see the wallpaper on my laptop!! I took a picture of a white widebody R34 outside autosalon in january.
I will try and get pics up as it is stunning!


Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Come on Rob, get your camera out :runaway: 
I know the midnight oil has been burning and the spec on this car is unreal, no expense spared. :clap: 

Now before I get mad :flame: 


Where are the pics  




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

LMFAO!!

Just trying as i type to convince my missus that we dont need to go to her mums today (so i can finish the last bits)..

Not going very well 

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I will be up tomorrow to give you a hand mate, I will be bringing my camera and will take loads of pics ( this is the gallery FFS )




Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ha ha!!

Rox is still stressin that we left her mums early so i could come back and finish the car 

Rob


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Some pics rob !??! The last time i seen the car it was a rolling shell !!!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

finished at 4am this morn, back in at 10am...

Finally!! 

Rob


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

No rest eh Rob !? Cant wait to see it finished !!!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

about time!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Any progress Rob ?

Any new pics mate ?





Smokey


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

July last year this thread started....Come on Rob your bound to have juggled a few spanners over it by now...


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Cheers people!
> 
> The kit is custom made by BeeR, your best pbet is to give Miguel at Newera a shout to see if he can sort something out for you.
> No real update atm, ive changed the spec so many times now i have a t04z, t51 and GT47 turbo kits to go on then sell the others. Once i get through the backlog of customers i will get onto mine. Expected road test is gonna be in about 2 weeks time, prob starting with the T51.
> ...


Hey Rob
Have you any other pics of the fenders from different angles?
Also how many mm do they add?is it the 50mm kit? and one more Question are the fronts done also?Cheers mate


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Sorry guys, i could never have expected the workload i have atm... I will have it out to play in a months time.
Track vids and pictures everywhere!!! people will be moaning there will so many updates  

Rob


----------

